# Ok so are there collectable snowboards? Do I happen to have one?



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

I doubt you will get much for it, you can buy ancient wooden ski's from the 50's for like 40 bucks at antique stores and flea markets, id say throw it on ebay if you really wanna get rid of it, who knows, some one may be a collector :dunno: 

Id say hang it on the wall and enjoy the memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Bkeller said:


> I doubt you will get much for it, you can buy ancient wooden ski's from the 50's for like 40 bucks at antique stores and flea markets, id say throw it on ebay, who knows, some one may be a collector :dunno:
> 
> Id say hang it on the wall and enjoy the memories. :thumbsup:


Well if I am not going to sell it then I am going to ride it. I saw a discussion on another snowboarding forum about this model and some guy who lost an auction on eBay Germany for one though he didn't say for how much. Basically if it is a collectible board that someone would buy I want to stop riding it ASAP so that I don't damage it.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Youre still riding your board from '94?

You're Wild.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Bkeller said:


> Youre still riding your board from '94?
> 
> You're Wild.


Um no I didn't ride from 1995 until a couple weeks ago, board has been in my basement. My son wanted to try boarding so I got it out and rented him some gear for a day. He fell all over the place but loves it so I bought him a 09/10 Burton Chopper and I am thinking I may get a new board too...but not just to throw money away, the MC was/is a great board.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Took a quick look on ebay, there are a couple of old "collectible" boards on there going from 40-100$. Im sure you could get rid of it, but I dunno if you would get anything worth the effort for it.

VTG BURTON CRUISE 155 SNOWBOARD RARE 1988 OLD SCHOOL NR - eBay (item 370316989163 end time Jan-13-10 19:10:14 PST)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

*Rarity*

It certainly is a collectable, you've been hanging on to it for the last 16 years.:laugh:


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

gnomeoresummer said:


> It certainly is a collectable, you've been hanging on to it for the last 16 years.:laugh:


</rimshot> :cheeky4:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Grasschopper said:


> Ok so I am sure some of the originals are collectible...if I still had my first board the 1987 Burton Elite 150 it would probably be worth something to someone. But in doing some research on the last board I bought (in 1994) before I took many years off I think I am starting to find out that it may be something of a rare and somewhat collectible board...it is a '93/'94 Lib Tech Matt Cummings the first year they used the kink tip design.
> 
> So what is the best way to sell a collectible board? eBay? Is this really collectible?



Salty Peaks Snowboard Shop - specialty snowboarding gear since 1987 follow the snowboard museum link to a page about getting info on your old board .. dennis the owner will tell you the history and relative value...


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> Salty Peaks Snowboard Shop - specialty snowboarding gear since 1987 follow the snowboard museum link to a page about getting info on your old board .. dennis the owner will tell you the history and relative value...


Thanks for the link...I sent Dennis an email with some photos.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> Salty Peaks Snowboard Shop - specialty snowboarding gear since 1987 follow the snowboard museum link to a page about getting info on your old board .. dennis the owner will tell you the history and relative value...


Thanks for the great link! Saw some stuff I used to ride in the early 90's...brings back memories.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

deutchland eh? sweet i was born in Bitburg.want to go back someday.off topic i know.


----------

